

RadioShack's days are numbered - rpm4321
http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/31/news/companies/radioshack-future/index.html?hpt=hp_t4

======
timdierks
The death of RS, as cheesy as it is, is a tragedy for hackers: for most of the
country, it's the only retail outlet that carries electronic components and
tools.

------
chrisbennet
Sad. Just last weekend I got some header pins there. Without R.S., if you need
electronics components for a weekend project, you're stuck waiting until the
next weekend.

